# até / hasta



## Fer BA

Pessoal,

No trabalho, falando com meus colegas e camaradas do Brasil (ou nos correios eletrônicos deles), eles usam a expressão: _*até amanhã de manhã*_ no contexto _eu vou precisar de sua resposta até amanhã da manhã _ou_ eu vou ligar para você até amanhã da manhã_. Eu sempre fico confundido e tenho que perguntar se o sentido é _antes do meiodia _

Em castelhano (rioplatense com certeza, e estou quase certo que em Espanha e no resto da Latinoamérica) a tradução literal sería:

Preciso tu respuesta hasta mañana por la mañana 
Te llamo hasta mañana por la mañana

con un sentido de _*desde*_ ahora *hasta* mañana por la mañana y _*después*_ ya no (te llamo ahora y hablamos hasta mañana por la mañana ) como um contínuo de tempo.

Eu entendo -achando em castelhano - o uso do até no contexto de _eu vou precisar de sua ajuda até amanhã de manhã _mas não no contexto _eu vou ligar para você_ _até amanhã de manhã._

1 - este uso de _até _sem duração...é usual?
2 - como é feita a distinção entre o uso _desde..até_ e o uso _antes que?_

já procurei nos fios existentes e não encontrei, somente um fio do Mangato (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1195034) que não fala exatamente desto.


----------



## Carfer

Fer BA said:


> *até amanhã de manhã* no contexto _eu vou precisar de sua resposta até amanhã da manhã _ou_ eu vou ligar para você até amanhã da manhã_. tenho que perguntar se o sentido é _antes do meio-dia  *É**, sim*._
> 
> Em castelhano (rioplatense com certeza, e estou quase certo que em Espanha e no resto da Latinoamérica) a tradução literal sería:
> 
> Preciso tu respuesta hasta mañana por la mañana
> Te llamo hasta mañana por la mañana
> 
> con un sentido de _*desde*_ ahora *hasta* mañana por la mañana y _*después*_ ya no (te llamo ahora y te llamo otra vez hablamos hasta mañana por la mañana  ) como um contínuo de tempo.
> 
> Eu entendo -achando em castelhano - o uso do até no contexto de _eu vou precisar de sua ajuda até amanhã de manhã _mas não no contexto _eu vou ligar para você_ _até amanhã de manhã. _*É a mesma coisa. Quer dizer que eu volto a telefonar até amanhã de manhã, ou seja, em qualquer momento a partir de agora e até ao meio-dia de amanhã*
> 
> 1 - este uso de _até _sem duração...é usual? *Em Portugal é e creio que no Brasil também, mas atenção que há um limite: o meio-dia de amanhã*
> 2 - como é feita a distinção entre o uso _desde..até_ e o uso _antes *de *(antes que, neste caso, é espanholismo)? _*Creio que da mesma maneira que em espanhol, não me apercebo de nenhuma diferença.*


 

Não sei se percebi bem a sua dúvida, Fernando.

Ok. Creio que percebi. Não, não se trata de continuar a falar até ao meio-dia de amanhã (o que seria da sua conta telefónica!!! ) mas sim de voltar a telefonar até ao meio-dia de amanhã para falarmos outra vez sobre a questão que nos ocupa (ou para saber o resposta).


----------



## Fer BA

Carfer,

agora que estou lendo meu post acho que é confuso..

em castelhano não usamos _até_ com o sentido de _antes que, até _implica *sempre e somente* duração, contínuo... (falando em sentido temporal, nao espacial)

em castelhano:
_Voy a estar en la ciudad *hasta* mañana al mediodía (vou ficar aí tudo tempo, sem interrupção)_
_Te llamo *antes de* mañana al mediodía (vou ligar para você em algum momento entre agora e amanhã ao meiodia)_

em português 
_Vou ficar na cidade *até* amanhã ao meiodia_
_Vou ligar para você *até* amanhã ao meiodia_

em português _até_ pode ser usado no sentido de _hasta_ (castelhano) ou de _antes _(castelhano)

eu perguntava se o uso de _até = antes de _é usual e como fazem a diferença do sentido, em castelhano naõ tem nenhum problema porque a gente usa duas palavras diferentes (hasta - antes).

(mais uma, eu achava que _antes que_ era um espanholismo, mas o dicionário do WordReference da _antes que_ tambem _vamos sair a. que chova, _por isso usei _antes que)_


----------



## Carfer

Fer BA said:


> Carfer,
> 
> agora que estou lendo meu post acho que é confuso..
> 
> em castelhano não usamos _até_ com o sentido de _antes que, até _implica *sempre e somente* duração, contínuo... (falando em sentido temporal, nao espacial)
> 
> em castelhano:
> _Voy a estar en la ciudad *hasta* mañana al mediodía (vou ficar aí tudo tempo, sem interrupção)_
> _Te llamo *antes de* mañana al mediodía (vou ligar para você em algum momento entre agora e amanhã ao meiodia)_
> 
> em português
> _Vou ficar na cidade *até* amanhã ao meiodia_
> _Vou ligar para você *até* amanhã ao meiodia_
> 
> em português _até_ pode ser usado no sentido de _hasta_ (castelhano) ou de _antes _(castelhano)
> 
> eu perguntava se o uso de _até = antes de _é usual e como fazem a diferença do sentido, em castelhano naõ tem nenhum problema porque a gente usa duas palavras diferentes (hasta - antes).
> 
> (mais uma, eu achava que _antes que_ era um espanholismo, mas o dicionário do WordReference da _antes que_ tambem _vamos sair a. que chova, _por isso usei _antes que)_


 
As línguas têm destas coisas e às vezes parece-nos evidente aquilo que para os outros não é. 
Quanto à distinção: repare que em ambos os casos, o que '_até_' estabelece é um limite (no seu exemplo, o meio-dia do dia seguinte). 
Se eu digo que vou ficar aqui a conversar consigo até amanhã ao meio-dia (ou que vou ajudá-lo até ao momento x ou qualquer outra acção que implique continuidade) para mim está claro que essa acção decorrerá até àquela hora limite. É o verbo que expressa a continuidade, não a preposição. A preposição só marca o limite temporal da acção. 
Se porém disser que lhe telefono até ao meio dia e você for um falante de português, estará claro para ambos que o telefonema ocorrerá entre agora e o meio-dia porque é da experiência comum que um telefonema não precisa habitualmente de durar tantas horas. Se porventura houver uma situação em que tal se justifique, pois será o próprio contexto, a própria excepcionalidade da situação que fará perceber que iremos estar continuamente ao telefone até àquela hora. 
Claro que se disser que lhe telefono _'antes do meio-dia'_ a hipótese de ficarmos a falar continuamente até essa hora nem se põe porque _'antes de_' não permite realmente qualquer ambiguidade. Em todo o caso, repare que quer '_até_', quer '_antes_' apenas estabelecem o marco temporal até ao qual decorrerá ou antes do qual decorrerá a acção. Se a acção é continua ou não, lá estará o verbo, o contexto, a experiência da vida, para o dizer. Não creio que a ambiguidade que, pelos vistos, os falantes do castelhano vislumbram neste uso, seja um problema para nós. Nunca dei por nenhum equívoco que resultasse de tal indiferenciação.

Quanto ao _'antes de_' e _'antes que'_ este último usa-se realmente com acções com o verbo no conjuntivo. Se o usa com um verbo no infinitivo ou com um substantivo então é _'antes de'_. Deixe lá, é uma diferença que também nos atrapalha a nós quando tentamos falar castelhano.


----------



## Uticens678

Boa noite! Estou a tentar perceber esse uso da preposição portuguesa "até" que parece ser bem diferente do espanhol no que diz respeito à preposição "_hasta_​", por isso a minha pergunta é a seguinte : a frase "Mi primo va a alcanzarnos como máximo a las siete" pode ser traducida em espanhol "O meu prima vai-nos atingir até às sete horas"?
Muito obrigado / muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Uticens678 said:


> B : a frase "Mi primo va a alcanzarnos como máximo a las siete" pode ser traducida em espanhol "O meu prima vai-nos atingir até às sete horas"?
> Muito obrigado / muchas gracias



Meu primo vai nos alcançar, no máximo, lá pelas 7h. Ou ''até lá pela sete.


----------



## Uticens678

Volto a colocar uma questão relativa ao uso de até: se alguém me dizesse _eu vou ligar para você até amanhã de manhã_, pelo contexto seria claro que a pessoa que diz isso ia me ligar num momento qualquer antes de amanhã de manhã; ora bem, era possível dizer uma frase com uma pequena modificação, ou seja, o acréscimo do verbo *continuar*: _eu vou continuar a ligar para você até amanhã de manhã, _para traduzir com maior exatidão a (improvável) frase em espanhol _yo voy a llamarte hasta mañana por la mañana_ ? Muito obrigado e boa noite / dia !


----------



## patriota

^ dissesse* /sɛsi/


Uticens678 said:


> era possível dizer uma frase com uma pequena modificação, ou seja, o acréscimo do verbo *continuar*: _eu vou continuar a ligar para você até amanhã de manhã,_



Seria* possível. Eu poderia dizer, mais naturalmente: _Se não atender... vou continuar/ficar te ligando até amanhã de manhã_.


----------



## gato radioso

Neste contexto, há uma opção muito mais clara em espanhol:
"Te llamo *de aquí a *mañana por la mañana"
"Vou ligar-te até amanhã pela/de manhã o mais tardar"
Assim fica totalmente claro que se fala dum facto que pode acontecer em qualquer momento, indeterminado nesta altura, mas que acontecerá, a mais tardar, dentro desse limite temporal.


----------



## Carfer

Se me permites a correcção, '_*o* mais tardar_',  '_*o* mais cedo possível_', @gato radioso.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Se me permites a correcção, '_*o* mais tardar_',  '_*o* mais cedo possível_', @gato radioso.


É verdade! Obrigado, já edito.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado a todos! Mas então está certo dizer que _até_ é o contrário de _alem / para lá de_ 
(portanto até = não alem de)?


----------



## patriota

Algumas das formas mais correntes de dizer "_o mais tardar_" no Brasil são "_no máximo_" e "_sem falta_": _Enviarei o projeto, no máximo / sem falta, até segunda-feira_.

@Uticens678 Para o contexto desta discussão, invocar a *ideia *de _al*é*m_ está correto, porém não vejo utilidade em memorizar uma dessas palavras como "_o contrário_" de outra, já que o uso de _além _fora de expressões como "_além disso_" é raro, pelo menos entre quem cresceu no Brasil, e cada uma tem suas próprias listas de acepções, sinônimos e antônimos, frequentes e infrequentes.

Por exemplo, para mim, o contrário prático de "_ligarei até amanhã_" seria "_ligarei *depois *de amanhã_"; o oposto de "_ele foi até a cerca_" seria "_ele *passou *da cerca_".


----------



## gato radioso

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado a todos! Mas então está certo dizer que _até_ é o contrário de _alem / para lá de_
> (portanto até = não alem de)?


Eu acho assim.
Se alguém disser que vai telefonar até amanhã ao meio dia, eu entendo que irá fazê-lo esta tarde, ou hoje a noite, ou amanhã por volta das dez da manhã....mas não amanhã às sete horas da noite.


----------



## patriota

gato radioso said:


> mas não amanhã às sete horas da tarde.



sete da *noite**


----------



## gato radioso

patriota said:


> sete da *noite**


Ok, edito.
(Embora por estes lados, nos verões, não é difícil ver o sol até as nove ou ainda mais tarde...)


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Ok, edito.
> (Embora por estes lados, nos verões, não é difícil ver o sol até as nove ou ainda mais tarde...)



De facto, no Verão e em Portugal é mais frequente ouvir dizer _'sete da tarde'_ do que _'sete da noite'_, embora a coisa já mude de figura uma hora depois. No Inverno, será mais raro ouvir dizer '_sete da tarde_', mas ainda assim não é incomum, mesmo que então já seja noite cerrada (em Dezembro anoitece às 17h30). Digo isto apesar de me parecer que o nosso uso é, _grosso modo_,  o de considerar como _'tarde_' o período entre o almoço e o jantar e '_noite_' o que se lhe segue, sem prejuízo de a presença ou ausência da luz do dia influenciar a escolha. É natural, porque em fins de Junho, às 21h, ainda há alguma luz do dia, tal como em Espanha às 22h, em resultado da não correspondência entre a hora legal e a hora solar nos dois países (em relação à hora solar, a hora legal portuguesa está adiantada hora e meia no Inverno e duas e meia no Verão, a espanhola ainda mais uma do que a portuguesa por seguir a hora da Europa Central).


----------

